# Finally made a decision on Alpine or Nubian



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

We got both! 4y/o alpine, 5 y/o nubian, and a yearling alpine. I have a picture of the nubian, the other 2 were feeling to punchy to have their picture taken. I really like their sweet temperment. And Divinity is very pleased to have some of her former herdmates re-join her.

Here is a picture of Arabella


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

smart move!! this way no buyer's remorse for not picking the other one. although, you couldn't go wrong with either!

she's so cute! can't wait to see pics of your other girls!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Good choice. And congratulations on the new additions!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

awesome! Looking forward to more pics


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Spoken like a true goat person-when in doubt, get them both (or all as the case may be!)


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

She's beautiful! Wow her udder looks like it will be fun to milk! Of course, that would be the first thing I see! Lol, don't mind me, I'm crazy...


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I love the smirk on her face. I have one who does the same thing when she peeks out at me over the stall door.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! She is a very pretty gal! Where did you get them from? Your bringing them to Sunny Sisters? I'd love to see them in person!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Cute girlie!
now.......... JUST WHERE IS THE PIC OF THE ALPINE!?! lol


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

TrinityRanch said:


> She's beautiful! Wow her udder looks like it will be fun to milk! Of course, that would be the first thing I see! Lol, don't mind me, I'm crazy...


She is awesome to milk. These are my first full size girls. When got my hands on her to milk I just melted. I will get some udder pictures in the morning.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

lottsagoats said:


> I love the smirk on her face. I have one who does the same thing when she peeks out at me over the stall door.


She always seems to have a smile on her face. I will say it is funny having that big grin looking at you over the stalls. All she wants is a smooch.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Congrats! She is a very pretty gal! Where did you get them from? Your bringing them to Sunny Sisters? I'd love to see them in person!


I want too. I have to get another health certificate on them so I can take them. I got them from a farm in VT wanting to cut her herd to 2 milkers. She no longer has an outlet to sell her milk, and took a full time job outside of her farm.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Cute girlie!
> now.......... JUST WHERE IS THE PIC OF THE ALPINE!?! lol


I will post them I promise! I really want to get them buzzed and see what's under there. But I can certainly take some fuzzy shots.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh! Take a fuzzy pic and a clipped pic, I wanna see the before and after


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Oh! Take a fuzzy pic and a clipped pic, I wanna see the before and after


Little Bits, you LOVE alpines, don't you???  haha


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

^I do too!!!! PICS!!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> Little Bits, you LOVE alpines, don't you???  haha


You, umm, can tell I see.....


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Me too, I am an alpine girl........ BUT...... I am getting a Sable Saanen in a few days, but she looks like an alpine....LOL.....


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> You, umm, can tell I see.....


i'm just teasing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> i'm just teasing.


I know, but I DO love Alpines, just dairy goats in general 
In this exact order are my faves if I have to list them that way, but really 2, 3 and 4 are tied.

1. Alpine
2. Oberhasli
3. Saanen
4. Toggenburg
5. Nubian
6. LaMancha

and then I suppose Nigerian Dwarf has to fit in there somewhere, but they were not always a "dairy breed", and ADGA was not too thrilled to have them in their registery because they are not a true dairy breed........


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

The first doe is the yearling is Pike Farm Midnight Temptress (Soilder-Mtn Midnight Rendevous x Roeburn's KVLW Ariana)

The second is the sr. doe Lazy-Lady-Farm's SFTB Misty ( Sage Farm Tom Brady x Lazy-Lady-Farm's Christine)

Both are a work in progress I will post more pictures as they progress

The Nubian is Jesta Farm Arabella (SG Saada Neiffi Perez x SG Jesta Farm Successful Venture)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> I want too. I have to get another health certificate on them so I can take them. I got them from a farm in VT wanting to cut her herd to 2 milkers. She no longer has an outlet to sell her milk, and took a full time job outside of her farm.


Whoo! I hope to see them there then


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

The alpines are very pretty too!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

They all need some conditioning. I don't think we are going to take the alpines, but the nubian I think will bounce back quicker.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I hope to see at least one there  lol! 


You know anyone who will need help showing anything? We are only bringing three... Mazie, Puff, and the Munchie, Promise. My sister is showing Puff and me and my other sister are taking turns with the other two.. So I am pretty open to help out if ya know anyone who needs help in the ring


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well Skyla if nobody else is smart enough to take you up on that offer I will! We finally got a trailer so we can fit more. What do you use for scrapie identification at the shows?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Cool! sounds good to me! 
You bringing your Sugar Moon doe? 

Just our ADGA tattoos


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well I clipped Misty today. She looks so much better then she did when we first brought her home. She got some groceries take a look at her before and after. She has gained about 20 pounds. Udder shots are not a full fill, but you get the idea. First picture was from 6/25 others are from today. Think she could stand about another 15 pounds, but I am guilty of loving overconditioned goats, you know they say animals start to look like their owners.

What do you guys think? I am very partial to Mama, so I may overlook things I should be aware of. I am aware she could blend better from Neck to withers, and her toes are loose.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Pictures of Midnight Temptress to come, it's just to flippin hot to finish her clip job right now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think she looks great! Nice Nd level and long! Very pretty 

Ugh... I know what you mean... I keep working myself up to clip today... Then get outside and change my mind :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice does Herdqueen


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You bringing all three of your big girls to Sunny Sisters? I know I asked you already but I for get :crazy:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Funny you ask that Skyla we were just talking about calling Joann and seeing if I can't add Misty to the list.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Stephanie! I'm in love with my full size girls


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They're easier to milk, aren't they?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> They're easier to milk, aren't they?


YES! I enjoy milking my big girls. Especially the nubian with her ice cream cone teats. The amount they give just makes it so worthwhile.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree....that's another reason I don't bother with my Kinder doe...teats are just too small...
Heidi is giving me 2 quarts in the am....she still has one doeling on her all day...


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I know, but I DO love Alpines, just dairy goats in general
> In this exact order are my faves if I have to list them that way, but really 2, 3 and 4 are tied.
> 
> 1. Alpine
> ...


This is me exactly, except put Nigerian Dwarf first, and take off La Mancha entirely. ( I'm sure they're actually great goats, I just can't ever get used to them. I'd probably like them if I was ever around them... But.. I don't know.)
 lol.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Skyla if I take Misty that means I have to shave off yet another beard. Ugh...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> Funny you ask that Skyla we were just talking about calling Joann and seeing if I can't add Misty to the list.


Hopefully she won't have a problem with it and will let you, I think anything after the 16th you just had to pay a late fee.. And no day-of entries..



HerdQueen said:


> Skyla if I take Misty that means I have to shave off yet another beard. Ugh...


LOL! Mine don't have any beards any more from New Boston :laugh: though Puffy's is starting to grow back in ever so slightly lol! I love my bearded girls


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well she could just apply Arabella's entry fee since it was waived(short on nubian entries).

I would rather braid her beard and put pony beads in it then buzz it. Or dye it crazy colors...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well there ya go lol! Did they make numbers? I know Cliff had said the LaManchas looked low but we should make it fine...

Haha!! You should so do that! Die it three colors then braid it with beads in it!! :ROFL: haha!!!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Last I knew they were still looking for jr. does.

I think if I did that to her beard I would be in trouble with the show world. But it is sooo tempting.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope they meet numbers! That sure would stink.. 

LOL! Probably... Lol! I like to braid my girls lol!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Wish I had jr. does to take. Ok I'm lying I just wish I had jr. nubians period.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ me too! I want just one Nubian! But that's a no go here lol! My LaManchas are enough for my dad in big goats lol! 

Plus.. I don't know if our kidding stalls will be big enough lol! I don't know what I would do with 2 LaManchas and a Nubian that won't have kidding stalls lol! *to the drawing board*


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

No kidding Arabella is HUGE! Brandon is afraid to get thrown out because she's so tall. I told him not to worry that's only nigerians. But I LOVE big. You could almost saddle her up and ride her around, wait till you see her. Just bring Dad over to meet Arabella he'll either fall madly in love or think she is the ugliest thing alive. We are breeding her to a Fox's Pride Buck this fall.

Fox's Pride KPC Pepper's Pride
Sire http://www.foxspridedairygoats.com/bucks.html#prince
Dam http://www.foxspridedairygoats.com/does.html#sweetpeppers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Poor guy! Big is good as long as its not a Nigie lol! 

Oh I would! But just me, my mom, and 1 little sister will be going. Our vans A/C has died so we have to take the jeep... And fit the goats and stuff in lol! 
At New Boston next year being some kids and I'm sure he'd fall in love then lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh and I like that bucks dam and sire! I love Prince and want to use him someday if I ever get a Nubian  I like Mary's Nubians  very nice 

Is she not bringing any to Sunny Sisters?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't know if they are going. The buck I'm using is his son.

Misty is going to the show.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh.. That would make a little more seance now lol! 

Yah  I was just saying I'm a Prince fan  hehe!

Yay! You think I could milk one of your big girls for you?? I have wanted to milk a big goat for a LONG time lol!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Heck yeah. Arabella is fun to milk.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

AWESOME!!! :stars: :leap: THANK YOU!!! 

Ever think someone could be that excited to milk a goat?! :ROFL:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Got Tessa clipped. She was miserable as cat chit. I watched my black alpine yearling go from black and white, to roan and white


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow what a bad clip job, but I'm showing fitting and showmanship and she can fly as is...
I am twitching at the thought of ever clipping her again.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Amazing how different their color looks when clipped.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Amazing how different their color looks when clipped.


No kidding! I expect it with nigerians, but I really didn't expect Tessa to be a roan.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She looks so pretty


----------

